

An Homage To Douglas Engelbart And A Critique Of The State Of Tech - mindcrime
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/16/an-homage-to-douglas-engelbart-and-a-critique-of-the-state-of-tech/?_r=2&

======
mindcrime
I never cease to be amazed by how far ahead people like Doug Engelbart and Ted
Nelson were. Since Doug died last year, I have been spending a lot of time
reading his works (most or all of which are available online at
[http://www.dougengelbart.org‎](http://www.dougengelbart.org‎)) as well as
papers and books by J.C.R. Licklider, William Ross Ashby, Norbert Wiener,
etc., and it's a bit awe-inspiring to see what these guys were doing, WAY
before computer hardware was advanced enough to implement a lot of their
ideas.

